# My happy boy



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How cute is he!?


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful picure!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute picture. I bet husband just laughed at you when he came back out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

You and Enzo look BEAUTIFUL!! GREAT PICTURE!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He certainly does look happy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Enzo always is such a happy looking boy in all of his pictures. That is a very nice picture of the two of you .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this picture, sure can tell Enzo adores his momma.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a great pic!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is a really sweet picture of the 2 of you together.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sure hope you put that in a nice frame for all to see who come to your home!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Blondie said:


> Sure hope you put that in a nice frame for all to see who come to your home!


I was thinking the same thing. Beautiful pic. It certainly needs to be printed and framed.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know if the resolution is high enough to be printed. It's from my cell phone. =)


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

How cute. Looks like he is thinking - Mommy let's both smile really big and show our pearly white teeth. LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's such a beautiful picture... love it!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I always love Enzo pictures, but that one's particularly adorable. I'm guessing it's your Facebook profile now?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> I always love Enzo pictures, but that one's particularly adorable. I'm guessing it's your Facebook profile now?


Well, of course. lol Enzo is usually in my FB profile pictures. lol


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

A handsome boy and a beautiful woman. Great picture


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just adorable, Sam.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous! That needs a frame!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That is such a cute picture of you two! He sure looks happy to be cuddling with his momma.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a fun picture of you two enjoying some one on one time.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

SO cute!! You both pretty happy


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

aww such a good pic =)


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Adorable picture!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful picture....Sam... it needs to be printed out and framed. And, don't worry about the slight blur of the picture...the picture is good just like it is


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

He loves you - that's for sure!!!!

Thanks for sharing - great (cell phone) picture!!!!!!


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

Great photo! Love that smile!


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

lol He is totally smiling!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Totally cute!


----------

